# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  как я скачать видео, которое смотрю через браузер?

## Pavelasd

но не просто видео, как в ютюбе, например, а видео, которое было на одном из телевизионных каналов и теперь есть возможность просмотреть его на ихнем же сайте, а конкретно это видео 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanal...M%C3%A4rz-2011
Вот как его скачать?
Или может оно сохраняеися автоматически в каком-то файле, который можно в какой-то системной папке найти?

----------

